# /boot oder nicht /boot - Eine Partitionsfrage?

## HyperCube

Hallo zusammen.

Bei mir läuft gerade ein SuSE 7.3 System. (hda1 -> /boot, hda2 -> swap, hda5 ->/)

Dieses System benötige ich zum bootsrapen (weil isdn) und als Notfallsystem, falls etwas schief geht.

Mein Problem ist die Einteilung bzw. Zusteilung der Partitionen. Den swap kann ich für beide Systeme verwenden, oder? Viel wichtiger ist aber, ob ich noch eine zweite /boot partition für gentoo anlegen soll. Kommen sich die beiden Kernel in die Quere, wenn ich nur eine /boot-Partition benutze? Oder gibt es sogar Ärger mit Grub?

Kann sein das sich diese Fragen jetzt etwas dumm anhören, aber ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher und fragen kostet nichts (hoffe ich).

----------

## Larde

 *HyperCube wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein Problem ist die Einteilung bzw. Zusteilung der Partitionen. Den swap kann ich für beide Systeme verwenden, oder? Viel wichtiger ist aber, ob ich noch eine zweite /boot partition für gentoo anlegen soll. Kommen sich die beiden Kernel in die Quere, wenn ich nur eine /boot-Partition benutze? Oder gibt es sogar Ärger mit Grub?
> 
> 

 

Benutzt Du jetzt schon grub? Naja, Du kannst jedenfalls auch eine einzige /boot Partition für beide Systeme nutzen. Im Moment fällt mir jedenfalls nichts ein, was dagegen spricht. Da Du sicherlich unterschiedliche Kernel nutzen wirst, mußt Du nur etwas kreativer in der Benennung des Kernels sein als "bzImage".  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Larde.

----------

## tux-fan

Kann nur bestätigen, was Larde schon geschrieben hat. /boot und swap gemeinsam nutzen ist kein Problem.

P.S. besorg Dir mal ADSL...ISDN und Gentoo iss nich so der Brüller   :Wink: 

----------

## HyperCube

 *Quote:*   

> Benutzt Du jetzt schon grub?

 

Ja, seit zwei Minuten. Das war wirlich einfach mit der Konfiguration. Ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so während der Restlichen Isnstallation.

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. besorg Dir mal ADSL...ISDN und Gentoo iss nich so der Brüller [icon_wink.gif] 

  Mein Sponsor (Gruß an meinen Vater   :Very Happy:   )  meint, er wolle den neuen (1/2 Jahr) NTBA noch ein Weilchen behalten.

Muss ich wenn ich die alte /boot nehme auch das hier machen?:

```

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

```

oder ist das nur toll, wenn man das system ganz frisch installiert. Soviel ich sehe wird da ja die /dev/hda1 nach /mnt/gentoo/boot verlinkt. Sehe ich das richtig? Was ist dann mit der Suse? Gibts bei der /boot dann auch noch?

----------

## Qubax

ich kann dazu nur sagen, daß ich keine bootpartition habe

```
mount /dev/hd* /mnt/gentoo/boot[\code]

hab ich einfach weggelassen, funktioniert trotzdem gut
```

----------

## Larde

 *HyperCube wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muss ich wenn ich die alte /boot nehme auch das hier machen?:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nun, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, solltest Du es tun, aber nach dem mounten die vorhandene (von SuSE vorhandene) bzImage Datei umbenennen., z.B. in bzImage-SuSE. Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob im stage3 tarball auch eine /boot/bzImage liegt, und Du willst die SuSE-Installation ja nicht beschädigen. In der ja offensichtlich schon vorhandenen menu.lst dann den bisherigen Verweis darauf entsprechend anpassen und außerdem einen Eintrag für den Gentoo Kernel machen. Und Bob ist Dein Onkel.  :Smile:  (shameless Terry Pratchett reference)

Gruß,

Larde.

(Weitere grub Setup Schritte entfallen, da er ja schon korrekt installiert ist. grub liest die menu.lst aus dem Filesystem, und wenn sie editiert wird, sind die Änderungen beim nächsten boot wirksam.)

----------

## HyperCube

Wieso stage3? Ich mach das ganz Hardcore-mäßig 'from scratch'. Mir egal wie lang das dauert. Ich hab noch ne Woche Ferien. Bin grad am bootstrapen. Da hab ich jetzt endlich mal Zeit um in Ruhe mein Zimmer aufzuräumen.

Bei meiner SuSE heißt der Kernel vmlinuz. Jedenfalls hats mit dem das Betriebsystem gebootet. Und den Kernel kann ich einfach so umbenennen? Ich werds ja versuchen. Zur Not hab ich immernoch ein Rettungssystem.

-jf-

----------

## Deever

Wieso sollte das mit dem kernel umbennen nicht klappen? Diese datei wird imho eh nur vom bootloader benötigt.

Achten musst du nur auf den releasename des kernel und der module (und auch der system.map). Die muss gleich sein!

----------

## Larde

 *HyperCube wrote:*   

> Wieso stage3? Ich mach das ganz Hardcore-mäßig 'from scratch'. Mir egal wie lang das dauert. Ich hab noch ne Woche Ferien. Bin grad am bootstrapen. Da hab ich jetzt endlich mal Zeit um in Ruhe mein Zimmer aufzuräumen.
> 
> Bei meiner SuSE heißt der Kernel vmlinuz. Jedenfalls hats mit dem das Betriebsystem gebootet. Und den Kernel kann ich einfach so umbenennen? Ich werds ja versuchen. Zur Not hab ich immernoch ein Rettungssystem.
> 
> -jf-

 

Ah, ok. Um so besser.  :Smile: 

Irgendwann nach den bootstrappen sollst Du doch den Kernel kompilieren, oder? Wenn Du das getan hast, kannst Du den erzeugten /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage nach /boot kopieren und die den neuen Eintrag dafür in der menu.lst eintragen. Den SuSE-Eintrag mußt Du dann gar nicht anfassen. Ich wußte nicht, daß der SuSE-Kernel /boot/vmlinuz ist. Naja, vielleicht wußte ich es schon, aber ich denke manchmal nicht genug nach.  :Smile:  Mein Gentoo Kernel heißt ja auch nicht /boot/bzImage wie in den Gentoo Dokus...

Zu faul für stage1 gewesen,

Larde.

----------

